# Glenfiddich 12



## mark77ap (Sep 5, 2009)

So I have been into the American Whiskeys (JD, Gentlemans Jack) latley and someone suggested trying scotch out.

I have been skeptical of the whole drinking whiskey straight. GJ was ok straight up but I preferred it much better with coke. How much better could scotch be?

Well, I tried it last night. Wow, they are not even comparable. The glenfiddich 12 was delicious. Looking forward to trying it with a cigar.

Think my next step will be to try glenfiddich 15, but I am open to suggestions if anyone has them.

Just what I need a cigar AND scotch habit.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Glenfiddich 12 is a nice drink (I get one every Christmas from my aunt), however, The Glenlivet 12 is much smoother and about the same price. One day I plan to try The Glenvlivet 21yr, man thats going to be sweet!


----------



## mark77ap (Sep 5, 2009)

Does it come in a smaller bottle (375 ml). There was so much I wanted to try, but $60+ for a 750ml bottle is steep to find out if its any good.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm with Adam, of the two I find the livet to be smoother and yes it is available in smaller bottles.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Glenfiddich 12 is great. For a few bucks more, try the 15. It's very nice and has a nice sweet/honey finish to it.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I received a bottle of the Glenfiddich 12 from my wife for Christmas -- and I agree, delicious. 

The last bottle I had was also from my wife and was an Oban, I think 14yo. very smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I like scotch... You are in for a treat if you like Glenfiddich 12yr! There are a lot of even better drams out there to discover!


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

i just got a bottle of glenlivet for xmas too, first time drinkin single malt.......was not disapointed..........I wanna step up to something with more of oak woodsy taste any suggestion?


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations. You are entering an exciting, but rather expensive hobby. Once you've gotten hooked on good single malts, you won't go back to the JD's of the world. For you next purchase, consider something from Glenmorangie or Balvenie. These are both very flavorful and not too smoky. Develop a taste for these before you venture into the smoky brands.


----------



## Kosfa (Aug 20, 2009)

I was recently gifted with a bottle of Laphroaig 15 year. It has a nice mellow peaty flavor to it. They also make a 10 year old which is a little harsher, but still quite good. Someday I would like to try the 40yo, but I'm probably better off not knowing about it...


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Titans said:


> Glenfiddich 12 is a nice drink (I get one every Christmas from my aunt), however, The Glenlivet 12 is much smoother and about the same price. One day I plan to try The Glenvlivet 21yr, man thats going to be sweet!


+101 on that... much, much prefer the Livet.

-SS


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

I got a bottle from my beautiful wife today for my birthday, this is a really nice scotch.

I drink it neat with a dash of water.

It's $54 for 700ml bottle over here.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Watch out, this hobby gets just as expensive as cigars, but is just as much fun. I recommend the Oban 14, Talisker 12, Balvenie Doublewood, Macallan 12, or Knocando 12. All great single malts, not TOO intense, different flavors to offer.

And yes, pairing a fine scotch with a beautiful cigar.... well, it don't get much better than that.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

oletimer54 said:


> i just got a bottle of glenlivet for xmas too, first time drinkin single malt.......was not disapointed..........I wanna step up to something with more of oak woodsy taste any suggestion?


If you liked the basic Glenlevit and want something a bit more oaky, I'd recommend staying with the Glenlevit profile and getting an older varient - older expressions having more oak influance.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

mark77ap said:


> Think my next step will be to try glenfiddich 15, but I am open to suggestions if anyone has them.


On the malt whisky boards that I frequent, Glenfiddich 15 is a common favourite among posters due to the significant oloroso sherry influance in the wood policy. Not even the 'fiddich 18 or 21 get so much positive responce. The 15 is quite a different animal than the 12 but a significant number of enthusiests would argue that is positive!

The only other thing I would recommend with scotch whisky prices being what they are, is if you can still get The Dalmore 12 at a broken price (significantly lower) relative to other malt whiskies, it will not be available at that price for long. The Dalmore has a signature strawberry marmalade flavour that is rather unmistakable to most drinkers. I don't care for it, but others seem to like it a lot.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Titans said:


> Glenfiddich 12 is a nice drink (I get one every Christmas from my aunt), however, The Glenlivet 12 is much smoother and about the same price. One day I plan to try The Glenvlivet 21yr, man thats going to be sweet!


Id disagree, the Glenfiddich 12 is MUCH smoother than any Glenlivet IMO. I've had both the 12 and 15 years, not great scotches, but each person has thier own tastes. :amen:

I'd recommend picking up a bottle of Balvenie 12 Yr doublewood. FANTASTIC scotch.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Single malts are wonderful. I like Glenfiddich myself, and was fortunate to go on a distillery tour a couple of years ago. And of course they had some nice samples at the end.


----------

